# How do I make a CD from a cassette tape?



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I put some terms in SEARCH because I would imagine this has been discussed before, but nothing came up for it. Maybe I wasn't wording it right.

I would like to make some cassette tapes into CDs, for someone I know who only has a CD player. These aren't music (are workshops- talking) so sound quality isn't that important. Long as they can be heard.

I was laying in b ed last night thinking about this. Usually when I think of something that sounds like it will work, it isn't that simple.

The way I picture it, I have two tape players/recorders. Don't have a line-out but have headphone jacks. I'm thinking of rigging a wire between the headphone jack (out) and plug it in the back of the pc (where the mic would plug in, like with phone headsets, that would be line in?)

Then, I could play the cassette and save it on the computer.

I'd need a program for this? Win Media Player or Win amp?

I'm guessing (don't really know) this would be a WAV file, which is large. Saved as a file it could then be recorded onto a CD, and deleted and another done?

Sounds like it would take a lot of time. I think I mainly just want to learn if or how it can be done.

Thanks,

Carrie


----------



## frenat (Jul 6, 1999)

You got the idea. It just takes some time and like you said the quality might not be great. Also since you don't have a line out and will be using the headphones jack, you might want to test it a few times to make sure you get the balance right with the volume.


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

the easiest way is to use "magix audio cleaning lab"...its a terrific program made just for this work.
http://www.techtv.com/products/software/story/0,23008,3325923,00.html

i use it all the time,you can digitally re-master old 45`s/albums and burn them with either magix or nero(i use nero for this as its more flexible)
i put my old 45`s on cassette tape and then transfer over to the comp through a simple walkman.
hope this helps


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks for the info.

Do I really NEED that program ($50?) I don't care if they're clean or not, if they can be heard.

I also have to find jack plugs and put a cord together (not as easy now with fiber optic wire in them (LOL)

But, I can use WinAmp or Win Media player to save the cassettes?

I also have a problem (in another thread, about mp3s that won't play) getting one player to work. I have Win Amp (as recommended) which changes the problem mp3s to WAV, and I didn't set it as default player.

I downloaded Win Media Player, which apparently is set as default (it comes up when I click a sound file or put in a CD) and it "runs" (the slide goes along) but there's no sound.

Sometimes I get an error message that the sound card isn't working or is working for another device. The sound card is WORKING because I can get sound on the WinAmp and other places.

They are apparently clashing. I'd like to use the WinAmp to change mp3 (rarely needed) and the Win Med player for other use, like playing files and CDs. (from my D drive).

I suppose I can uninstall the WinAmp and only put it in if I need to change something.

Maybe Win Amp would be better to use for everything? Even recording the cassettes to put on CDs?

I'm new to having a CD recorder and doing things with audio files, etc.

Oh, more questions... do I save the tapes on the CD as data or audio? I would think data would hold more, but only playable on another computer, and audio on any stereo but only 80 mins?

Also, I have Nero, but it's not installed. If I install this, is it going to clash with everything else? Right now I have and using the hp Record Now that came with the cd burner (hp CD-WRITER PLUS, 8200E) It's simple and easy to use, but someone here told me that Nero was much better and did more.

Maybe I can save the sound from the cassettes on something in Nero and burn the CDs from that?

Should uninstall the hp burner software when I put in Nero?

~ Carrie


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Hi Carrie

I've succesfully used GoldWave to record LP's to my HD then used my CD burner software to make the CD's. There's noise filter options including options to reduce pop/clicks (LP's) and hiss (tapes). It's free to try. I don't know to what extent the new version goes to get you to buy; whether it's reminder pop-ups or not having all options available. I d/l mine over a year ago and I have full use of it without any problems.

http://download.com.com/3000-2170-10001099.html

Here's another app to check out, but I have no experience with:

http://www.dbpoweramp.com/

Finally, a couple of other sites of interest:

http://www.epanorama.net/links/pc/sound.html

http://audiotools.co.uk/cutters.shtml


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm downloading Goldwave...

Is it easy to figure out?

What seems to be easy to figure out and use for most people seems complicated for me (LOL)

I'm going to look at plugs and cords I have (I have a box of this stuff I save). I have an extra pair of computer speakers which should have the right size jack plug. Maybe even a plug on both ends that fits. That'd be luck.

It's find and splice time.

Move the stereo in, also going to take out WinAmp (for now).

I don't know if Godwave is gonna clash with WinMediaPlayer and fight over the sound card?

Get a cd burner and your whole life changes (LOL)

~ Carrie


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

The thread you started sometime back -

Putting tapes onto CDs?


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Working with these applications may not be real obvious. When you open GW, you'll get two windows. On the larger window, click on the "new" button. Click on the CD button. The bottom right box is to set how long your music track will be. You'll probably want each track to be the length of the individual songs on your tape. If you record each song individually, they will show up on your CD as individual tracks that you can then access individually. 

Or, to save time, you can for example, set your track length for an entire 45 minutes to match one side of your tape and "record" it as one track. Of course, on your CD it will show as just one track, 45 minutes in length and you won't be able to individually access the individual songs other than scanning through the songs to find a particular song.

This is just a brief intro. Any other questions, just post and I'll help you through.  

About cables, I got my one cable at Radio Shack. It's a 6 foot cable with RCA jacks on the one end (to connect to your stereo or tape player) and the other end is a single stereo plug that goes into my pc sound card. it's one of those pin-type plugs that you see with walkman's, etc. That's all I needed to buy......well, if you don't count the PC and then a CD burner...


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

pvc9... I had forgotten all about asking this before. I asked for someone else and just passed it on.

Can I use the free download of Music Match Jukebox, or do I need to pay for the full version?

I'm kind of on a limited budget.

buckaroo... Thanks for all the info. I downloaded GW but didn't install it yet. 

I have some print outs to look over, too, but usually it's easier to read it while I'm attempting to figure it out.

I took out WinAmp (for now anyway) and Win Media Player still wouldn't work. I took it out and reinstalled it and it still doesn't.

It comes up when I put in a CD but says "cannot play back audio stream, no audio hardware available or hardware not responding". If I click on an audio file to play, the slider moves like it's playing but there's no sound (and I have it turned up).

The audio was working with WinAmp, so it must be the settings?

If I get Music Match Jukebox (pvc9 gave me the link to) will that work instead of Win Media Player (etc)? 

I know, I have more than one topic going on here, but the sound not working might be from something clashing, and downloading something else might make it more confusing to figure out.

Right not I have WinMedia Player, which comes up but doesn't work. 

As to the cord, I have no car, and limited money (and live in a rural area, though there's a radio shack at the mall). I could look online, but if I can put one together myself it might be faster.

What I want to copy are workshop tapes. Talking, all at once, without single tracks (but I have seen CDs made without separation between the songs and it is annoying).

From what I can tell the cord I need would have the same plug end (each end) same size. One into the headphone jack of the stereo, and one into the mic (input) in back of the pc. 

You probably have 2 on one end of yours because it's line out/stereo.

I have one end, with a long cord (from extra speakers) and haven't had a chance to find another plug. I have a box (and several drawers) with "misc plugs, cords, and such".

~ Carrie


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

In WIN media player, get into the options. I believe there's a list of all sorts of media files you can check to have WMP play. Make sure audio files are selected.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

starchild,

The January edition of PC World (UK version) has an article about transferring LP's to CD via your computer and includes some info about transferring from cassette as well. Looks pretty complicated to me but here's a link to the article;

http://www.pcw.co.uk/Features/1137840

Hope it helps.

PS. If you haven't already seen it, check this thread as well;
http://forums2.techguy.org/t123757/s.html


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Carrie,
This is just FYI...the free version of MusicMatch will do the job for you, don't have to buy it!

I just wanted to point out the thread you started earlier. There are already lots of posts in this thread. So please follow what the other members have been posting. Ofcourse I'll help you if you need any more info with Music Match but...try what others have posted first...I don't want to hijack this thread


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks

I get emails when someone responds, so have been keeping up with both threads. (I really didn't mean to start two, I thought the not getting sound one was separate from making CDs!)

I'm going to bed and start out fresh tomorrow.

At least that's the plan (LOL)

I still haven't found a plug for the other end of the cord I'm making.

~ Carrie


----------



## pfoerste (Aug 13, 2001)

starchild, My daughter wanted to put the cassetts from church on CD. She got a cable from radio shack, plugged in to the earphone jack of her cassett player to the line in jack of her sound card. While waiting for me to bring a program (Music Match I think) she found that had a wav editor, which was simple and easy to use without a lot of confusion. You can easly edit and take out parts if you want.

Good Luck


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

sounds good to me.

If I can't find/create a cord, we're going out later and we have a Radio Shack at the mall.

I couldn't find "wav editor" but there's something in ASSESSORIES >ENTERTAINMENT> Sound Recorder. Maybe it's always been there, or maybe it's with I.E.6.

I also found I still have WIN MEDIAL PLAYER lister and it comes up, but won't work (says there's no hardeware or a problem).

Something called CD PLAYER is also there and is listed as default player. Well, it was and I tried putting in other programs that didn't work (like a newer WIN MED PLAYER, I think one might come with WINDOWS anyway? I have Win 98 SE) and then set the play CD PLAYER as default again because it works the best. Comes up and plays. Nothing fancy.

I'm thinking maybe Sound Recorder is what your daughter has and used.

I have to get a cord and move the stereo, which means making a space for it...

I'll let you know how it works. It is insteresting learning about all the programs and I know know how to change mp3s to WAV, but all I really need is something basic like that.

I have 3 plugs in the pc (in back of sound card I imagine). One shows headphones, one a "mic" and one has my speakers plugged in. The Mic one must be the "in" one. Hopefully, I will also be able to hear what is recording.

It may be simplier than I've been thinking.

~ Carrie


----------



## pfoerste (Aug 13, 2001)

She has Nero CD mastering program to burn CD's, ver. 5.9 I think in that progam folder, in programs is the Nero Wave Editor.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm back (you didn't even know I was gone)...

Before I went out I got the cord I was making spliced, the stereo set up, and the sound running through my pc (speakers).

I put CDex back in, and recorded some from the cassette.

I then tried playing it back and WinMedia Player (which I had reinstalled and set as default) came up and said "canot play back audio stream no audio hardware available, or not responding. "

So, I reinstalled WinAmp and let it be set as default and it works perfectly. The sound (test)I recorded as a WAV file played.

I didn't have time to try it on a CD, and I want to record the whole side of the tape first before I do this.

I figure one side of the tape at a time. They both might just fit on the 80 min blank CD.

I don't know what is wrong with Win Media Player, but long as something works.

~ Carrie


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

One more question ... when I get the cassette saved on the computer as a WAV file, if it's over 90 mins long it won't fit on the CD (I'll have make sure it's 80 or under to start with, or it will say "there's not enough room on the cd")

BUT, I can save the audio files on the cd as DATA? And they will play on a computer but not a stereo? The person I'm making them for can listen to them on her computer, while doing other things?

With 800 MB on a blank CD, I would be able to put quite a lot more audio on?

I deleted the WAV files I had (I had changed from mp3 and burned on a cd) and deleted the test I made earlier, so I can't look and see how big an audio file is, in data.

A blank CD holds 800 MB of data? This would also apply to audio?

I'm going offline and make a tape file to practice with.

~ Carrie


----------



## Alfred666 (Jul 3, 2004)

starchild said:


> Thanks
> 
> I get emails when someone responds, so have been keeping up with both threads. (I really didn't mean to start two, I thought the not getting sound one was separate from making CDs!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Alfred666 (Jul 3, 2004)

Try Radio Shack - they have all kinds of plugs


----------



## Rusty1952 (Mar 25, 2003)

As $teve suggested I just started using "Audio Cleaning Lab 2004" by Magix. So far i like it pretty good. Havn't been able to spend much time with it though. I practically got it free which is a nicety if ur on a budget. Just a stamp, tax, and the time to process the rebate form. Net to zero on the rebate. Picked it up @ Compusa just a few weeks ago.


----------

